
Ask HN: Great resources for product management - baxtr
Hey folks, I started a new job in product management and I am looking for the greatest resources online. Any recommendation for books, YouTube videos, blogs etc thanks!
======
katelynsk
I think projectmanagement.com is an excellent resource with a big community of
project managers, books, blogs, webinars and so on. You can also look for
appropriate communities on Reddit for more useful resources, constant
communication and sharing your questions. Some of them are
r/projectmanagement, r/agile, r/softdevteam, r/scrum. I also enjoy cio.com
website, though it is not just for project managers.

------
lyricat
I think it depends on the product field you are facing.

Personally, I will recommend Donella’s “Thinking In systems”

